# leaky valve thingy wassaname...............



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I knew someone would know what I was on about.........  

On the thetford cassette (the longer one) there is leak when I tip the cassette on end (to grab the handle) the best way to describe where its coming from is that its an elongated valve that pushes down (presumeably to locate to something when the cassette is pushed back in.)
Not in a position to supply pics at the moment so if you cant read my mind I will understand. :roll: 

Its just that one needs to look nonchelant when carrying the bog to the sewer dosn't one and I'm struggling to do that having to carry it with two hands
8O


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

*Bogs*

I trust you know about the valve that you are suposed to push in to allow air in as the cassette empties so the 'elongated valve thingy' sounds like the coupling which engages with that turny thingy on the top of the cludgie (sorry toilet, to all southerners). If this is leaking it sounds like a job for a Mr Fixit unless you want to dismantle it yourself and replace the seal. There must be a tutorial on this somewhere!! 
Good luck but it sounds like you are in the s h 1 t .


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is it on one of these photos ?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Badger

sounds like a seal may need replacing.. check this site for your model and spares.

http://www.thetford.com/portable_service2.cfm


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

But I've always used to have to carry mine with two hands  

Just a guess, but is it the air release valve that you push down in order to let the contents flow smoothly down the drain?

If so I can't help you as I never managed to sort mine out; I eventually changed the van :lol:

Edit, Sorry, when I typed this there were no replies, but great to hear from Jim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Badger,

This previous post may (or may not) help...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-16113-thetford.html

pete


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, Dead easy to fix, the fitting just turns anti clockwise about 120 deg & lifts out & you pop a new one in, Steve


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I've found a pic and marked the offending "thingy "HERE" (if I can get the pic to attach.)


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the link Jim, Found out its a "automatic pressure release vent" 8O So now I know.....but how do I stop it leaking?,


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

badger said:


> Thanks for the link Jim, Found out its a "automatic pressure release vent" 8O So now I know.....but how do I stop it leaking?,


You fit a new washer. Available from anywhere that does Thetford spares.
You then probably want to have a look at the main seal to the actual bowl washer that's the big on the er waste goes down and the washer inside the screw on outlet cover and see if they look like they're worth replacing.
The washers come with instructions.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

See I Knew you'd know all about it, thanks for all your imput folks. I'll get a new washer for the automatic pressure release valve and follow the simple diagramatic fitting instructions.................Do I sound like I know what I'm doing 8O 

If all else fails I'll get Jenny to empty the damn thing.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Thetford automatic pressure release vent*

I had a similar issue with a leaky "automatic pressure release vent".

Removing was easy, cleaning was supposed to be easy too, but turns out that I am stronger than the plastic. Messrs O'Leary sent a new one very quickly.

You will need the cassette type(Label on the end) to identify the exact part number needed. It cost more, but the new one did save the cleaning bit.

Since then I have given the cassette the 'Citric Acid' treatment which made it much nicer.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Please tell more about the Citric Acid treatment.........and where did you order the part from??? Thanks


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*The 'Citric Acid' treatment of a Thetford tank*

Badger,

I have read about 'Citric Acid' treatment at several sources. This is the one which I >>bookmarked<<.

Although the description there refers to the removal of algae (which I have only just noticed) the fact that it is an acid treatment also shifted lime scale and the other accumulate which you might prefer not to have.

Sources have referred to 100 grams per litre of water and 300 grams per litre. I made my mix with 100 grams to two litres using warm water.

Poured it into the tank and left it for about 24 hours, although I did reposition the tank every now and again such that over the time all surfaces were submerged.

Although I cleaned mine in December - and got a smell free tank which I could leave without any liquid as frost protection - I will do it again in the summer to see if the warm vs cold seems to make any difference.

Herself got me Citric Acid crystals from the chemists at one UKP for 100 grams. It was labelled as food quality, and is indeed used for cooking - although not from the same purchase !

I have since bought cheaper through ebay, but on reflection will return to the local chemist where I am assured of purity- and the food quality, I like that bit.

Thetford themselves also refer to using a solution of Milton for cleaning, but Milton includes some bleach which I believe to be detrimental to plastic (to a degree - they are not going to recommend destruction) and will not do anything about lime scale. I have not tested Milton on the other detritus which I wanted removed.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Ordering the Part...*

Oopps... missed that bit.

First establish the tank model, from the label by the handle which you use to remove the tank. It will be like C2, C3, C4, C200 or C400.

Point your browser to >>Thetford Parts<< where you select 'Built in Toilets' and on the next screen the Holding tank appropriate to your model. That will get you an Adobe Acrobat file which you can print for future reference. From the illustration Identify the number of the item which you need.

Using the Holding Tank C2, C3 and C4 as example, the 'valve thingy wassaname' is identified at the top as items 19A, 19B and 19C.

If you then look at the listing on the lower page you will find "19. B Seal automatic vent Part number 21528". This is the seal itself - the middle item on the illustration.

If, like me, you break the plastic then you look at the coloured box with the part number for the assembly - in this example part number 23722, available in colour 74. The assembly plugged into the space left by the one which I unplugged.

However, please note that in the example "19. A Automatic vent upper4)" has 4) at the end of the description, which is referring us to footnote 4 (on that page) which says "4)Automatic vent. 23722-74 for toilets produced after June 1993.". So you will need the date of production from the label as well as the model number.

Sorry if my description is lengthy, and teaching you to suck eggs, but there are potential watchers who have not yet mastered the illustrated parts breakdown.

You then need to apply this method by looking for the specific part numbers for the holding tank fitted in your motorhome.

Once you have the part number which you require a web search should find you several suppliers from which you can choose. I opted for >>O'Leary Motorhomes<< but the choice is yours.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I replaced my pressure release valve. Cost around £7 from Hants and Dorset Leisure. So maybe if you have a good spares and accessory shop locally, just take in the toilet model code.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Wow.......what a lot of info I got.........is that worth the subscription fee (I probably would have bought another cassette  ) Thanks for your input Guys & gals.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

It's good to be able to help.


----------

